

Why Can Some Kids Handle Pressure While Others Fall Apart? - kafkaesque
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/10/magazine/why-can-some-kids-handle-pressure-while-others-fall-apart.html?pagewanted=all

======
tokenadult
A follow-up blog post about the New York Times article by a very astute
behavior geneticist:

[http://blog.chabris.com/2013/02/six-big-problems-with-why-
ca...](http://blog.chabris.com/2013/02/six-big-problems-with-why-can-some-
kids.html)

Bottom line: I still like the New York Times article (and shared it widely)
even though the explanation of genetics in the article is in many places flat
wrong. The information about educational practices in the article is quite
good despite the errors on genetics.

